# Feauture Car: ur-TTS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In 1964, NSU introduced the 4-cylinder successor to the 2-cylinder Prinz IV minicar, the Prinz 1000. The square and upright unibody of the Prinz IV was stretched in all dimensions, but without change in appearance, to provide the basis for the new, larger car. Positioned in the lower end of the middle class of European economy sedans, the Prinz 1000 featured a roomy cabin for four adults, with a large glass area, and accommodating luggage area. What separated the car from its competition was the 996cc, 48hp SOHC in-line “four” mounted in the rear, coupled with four-wheel independent suspension. Together, they made for a lively and agile compact car. Derived from motorcycle racing technology, the lightweight engine was mounted transversely, and featured a five main bearing crankshaft.
* Full Story *


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Feauture Car: ur-TTS ([email protected])*

OMG im sooo jelouse, looks HOTT, one of my dream cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: Feauture Car: ur-TTS ([email protected])*

Cool....
another NSU on this site. Even though I knew about this car....since I know Thomas Kugler quite well and Joe who did the body work it is always nice to see rare NSUs around that are actually drivers.
Hopefully I get the chance to see the car in person some day.
Alex


----------



## danbike (Jul 27, 2007)

*A bit of history on the Cleveland car*

I thought I'd add a bit of the history on this beautiful car. My late son, bought it in 2003 from a German Chef from Libertyville, Illinois. The chef's name was Karl Beckmann. He had an awesome collection of interesting vehicles. He once gave Dave and I a ride in the parking lot of his restaurant, The Edelweiss Inn, in the car. doing donuts and smiling. 

When we got the car home, we found the original receipt from a dealer in Cleveland, the TTS owner's manual supplement, and several timing sheets from Blackhawk Farms race tract in the glove box.

The original plan was to get the car running and then take our time restoring it. When we lost David, I looked hard and found Reinhart, who knew what he was looking at. He bought this car and the parts car that we had and our entire inventory of parts. I'm glad to see it was finished in a way that Dave would be pleased with.

One of our favorite Sunday pranks was to drive it up to a coffee shop where Dave lived and bait the locals into a short shootout. They didn't realize how fast this little beast was. After it was completed, it ended up on eBay and I believe it was sold to someone in Switzerland.

Thanks


----------



## joe_TT (Sep 14, 2016)

danbike said:


> I thought I'd add a bit of the history on this beautiful car. My late son, bought it in 2003 from a German Chef from Libertyville, Illinois. The chef's name was Karl Beckmann. He had an awesome collection of interesting vehicles. He once gave Dave and I a ride in the parking lot of his restaurant, The Edelweiss Inn, in the car. doing donuts and smiling.
> 
> When we got the car home, we found the original receipt from a dealer in Cleveland, the TTS owner's manual supplement, and several timing sheets from Blackhawk Farms race tract in the glove box.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of history there, thanks!

Such a stunning car. If I could have a classic car of choice this would be on my shortlist for sure


----------



## RossNZ (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice. Does anyone know what size wheels they are? 13 x ?


----------

